

PubSubHubbub - stanleydrew
http://code.google.com/p/pubsubhubbub/

======
MicahWedemeyer
Is there something new here? PubSubHubbub has been out for a while.

(Not trying to be a snob...just seeing if I'm missing something...)

~~~
streeter
According to the google code updates page
(<http://code.google.com/p/pubsubhubbub/updates/list>), nothing new has
happened since January 3rd. So no, nothing new looks to have happened.

------
simias
That looks quite complicated and the only benefit I can see is not having to
wait 5 minutes for your RSS client to poll the source. Could anybody explain
what are the true benefits over our current RSS/Atom polling systems?

EDIT: I also fail to see how this would reduce the load. It just transfers the
load to the "hub" node. If a big website runs its own hub node to serve its
content, then there's no gain (you just had a layer of indirection and
complexity).

There could be big external hub, but what would be the point for them? Man-in-
the-middle-ing the streams and inserting ads? Doesn't sound really great.

And if a bazillion micro hubs emerge, then the overall load on the providers
will pretty much remain the same.

~~~
stanleydrew
Many many fewer HTTP requests.

~~~
simias
I suppose webapps such as google reader query only once the source for all the
users subscribed to a certain feed, effectively reducing the number of HTTP
requests on the upstream provider. Isn't it a simpler and well tested solution
to this problem? It basically makes the google server the Hub and your browser
the subscriber to use the website's terminology.

~~~
jonasvp
You might say that Pubsubhubhub is the logical extension of the Google Reader
concept. It allows you to "read" those feeds programmatically and enables the
content site to notify Google Reader of updates so they get there quicker.

Also, anyone can choose to be a hub, not just Google Reader. There's your
simple and well tested solution wrapped in a standard for anyone to implement.

------
doki_pen
I love PuSH and we are using it on feedr.embed.ly. It was pretty simple to
implement and the code is tight. The only thing that would save us a lot of
work is if RSS feeds provided canonical links. We need a canonical link to
match RSS feeds to our link metadata properly.

------
zwadia
_yawn_

